# ECM radio



## pidyo (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.ecmradio.gr/

Όλοι (!) οι τίτλοι της θρυλικής ECM σε συνεχούς λειτουργίας διαδικτυακό ραδιόφωνο. Ελληνική προσπάθεια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο, θενκς! Αυτές τις μέρες έχουν μπαζάρ, με CD που ξεκινούν από 5 ευρώ:

3ο Χριστουγεννιάτικο Βazaar
στην οικία Άγγελου & Λητώς Κατακουζηνού
21 - 23 Δεκεμβρίου 2011
ΑΜΑΛΙΑΣ 4, ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ (5ος ορ.)
Όπως κάθε χρόνο, η Μικρή Άρκτος συμμετέχει στο χριστουγεννιάτικο bazaar για την υποστήριξη των σκοπών του Ιδρύματος Άγγελου και Λητώς Κατακουζηνού, προσφέροντας τα βιβλία και τα CD της, καθώς και τη δισκογραφία της ECM σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλές τιμές, από 5 €.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Τόσα δώρα κάτω από το δέντρο! Να 'μουνα πάλι δώδεκα...


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι πρόκειται για αποσπάσματα κομματιών, τις περισσότερες φορές. Αλλά κι έτσι περνά ευχάριστα η ώρα, όπως όταν διαβάζεις 5 σελίδες από ένα βιβλίο, και σου φτάνει (έχει κι άλλα).


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Ωχ! Προς στιγμήν νόμισα πως στο "Βλέμμα του Οδυσσέα" έπαιζε η...Κιμ Καρντασιάν!


----------

